# Ephedrine dosage?



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello all,

I've just acquired some Ephedrine (pharmaceutical Ephedrine Hydrochloride, 8mg tablets, not counterfeit or imitation, I didn't contravene any UK laws to get it). I want to confirm correct dosage for an ECA stack. I researched information by searching forums / 'internet, but some of it is a bit contradictory.

I'm thinking of using 32mg Ephedrine / 200mg caffeine / 150mg Aspirin a day.

Starting with one 8mg eph tablet a day and increasing a tablet at a time, as long as I'm OK with it, up to four 8mg tablets (32mg). Cycling two weeks on, two weeks off. Would this be OK?

Thanks to everyone for reading, and thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Try

64g Ephedrine, 240g caffeine, 160g aspirin

Ive used that and its ace, about 45 mins before training and enjoy


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks very much for the replies,

cheers, mark


----------



## Cron391 (Jan 28, 2009)

Why did you choose a E/A/C stack? I dunoo as opposed to Clen or a Thermo?


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello Cron, thanks for the reply, I thought ECA would be cheaper and easier to aquire than Clen. I don't reckon much to over the counter stuff like Themobol. I have been using ECA and it seems to be working fine, I feel great and a bit more falb has gone.

regards, mark


----------



## esoog (Feb 12, 2009)

makesure you do cycle on and off with it, as higher doesages are then required for same desired effect


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks esoog, (I am cycling it),

cheers, mark


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Could someone tell me if there is such thing as pure ephedrine tablets (or at least ephedrine + caffeine)? I did some research on internet and it appears that most pills also contain aspirin. Unfortunately I am allergic to aspirin and it could be fatal to me.


----------



## polar87 (Oct 15, 2007)

tassos81 said:


> Could someone tell me if there is such thing as pure ephedrine tablets (or at least ephedrine + caffeine)? I did some research on internet and it appears that most pills also contain aspirin. Unfortunately I am allergic to aspirin and it could be fatal to me.


Yes mate, i think *Ephedrine is an illegal drug please do not link to any sites selling it* have pure ephedrine tablets


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am not selling anything, so no worries there! Is it really illegal? I found sites within the UK that sell ephedrine tablets and that is why I thought it was legal. Had no idea. If it is indeed illegal then obviously I am not going to take it as I am not keen on these things!


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Tasso to start youi did wind me up some what but now i look forward to your posts it brightens my day.

i could have the most troubelsome patients but just i look through your posts mskes me smile LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

are you taking the piss? Well when it comes to stereoids or other similat substances I am completely ignorant. Never used these products and I will never do (I do NOT condemn or judge people who do though).

You see the thing with me is that I know a lot of things about health and healthy diets, but there are still millions of things I do know and when I don't know something I am not afraid to ask the question and learn. After all there is not a single person on this planet who knows everything. We all learn new things everyday. I am happy to learn new things every day and that is why I am here. I had some good advise from experienced people and they have also taught me a few things and for that I am glad and greatful.

I do know really know what you mean by "troublesome patients"!


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

i rest my case lol lol lol and how is it you know about troublesome patients do you work in the provision of health care????


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

hehe...no I don't..I meant to write "I do NOT really know" but I guess I forgot to put the "not" part...my bad. I think though is enough for me and you. This tread is about ephedrine...better stick with that!!!


----------

